# لَتُفْسِدُنَّ فِي ٱلأَرْضِ مَرَّتَيْنِ



## ابن سينا (27 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
الحقيقة أنني كلما أقرأ سور الإسراء وأحاول أن أجد بين آياتها ما يبين الإفسادين....كلما ازدادت الصورة غموضًا وإبهامًا....
وأما ملاحظاتي فهي:
1. اليهود "أو "بنو إسرائيل " منذ عهد نبي الله يعقوب وتسوسهم الأنبياء,كلما مات نبي بعث الله نبيًا يخلفه,وفي فترة حكم الأنبياء لا يمكننا أ ن نصفها بالإفساد لأنهم أنبياء الله ويحكمون بما يأمر,وهذا يعني أن الإفسادين يجب أن يكونا في غير عهد الأنبياء.
2.أما الإفساد الأول فقد كان ومضى,والدليل هو قول الله تعالى:"َفإِذَا جَاء وَعْدُ أُولاهُمَا بَعَثْنَا عَلَيْكُمْ عِبَاداً لَّنَا أُوْلِي بَأْسٍ شَدِيدٍ فَجَاسُواْ خِلاَلَ الدِّيَارِ وَكَانَ وَعْداً مَّفْعُولاً",فقوله تعالى وعدًا مفعولًا اي أن الله أتم وعده بأن بعث على بني إسرائيل من يذيقهم الذل والهوان بسبب إفسادهم الأول,وإفسادهم هنا يعني عدم خضوعهم لأحكام الله التي نزّلها على أنبيائه.
طبعًا الآية من سورة الإسراء نزلت على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام, وهذا يعني أن الإفساد الأول حتى تاريخ نزول هذه الآ ية على سيدنا محمد كان قد مضى وولى,وهذا يدل أيضًا على أن الإفساد الثاني لم يأت بعد, والدليل أن القرآن لم يذكر الوعد المفعول للإفساد الثاني,وأيضًا لم يذكر لنا التاريخ أن قامت لليهود قائمة منذ أن قامت دولة الإسلام في المدينة وطرد الرسول لهم من الجزيرة, وأما دولة الخزر _وهي دولة اليهود من غير بني إسرائيل تأسيسًا_ لم يكن لها أثر في السياسة الدولية آنذاك.
والتاريخ يذكر لنا أن اليهود منذ القرن السابع الميلادي حتى عهد قريب كانوا في ذلة وهوان وعزلة في كل بلاد العالم ,ولم يذوقوا طعم العدل والحرية الدينية وقسطًا من العزة والرفعة إلا في ظل الدولة الإسلامية ,وخاصة في الغرب أي "الأندلس".
وبعد القضاء على دولة الإسلام في الأندلس عادوا إلى الذل والهوان والطرد والتشريد والتنصير والتحقير....وظل هذا حالهم حتى قدوم هتلر واضطهاده لهم ,ومنذ ذلك اليوم بدأ إفسادهم الثاني .
3.الآية السابعة من سورة الإسراء:"إِنْ أَحْسَنتُمْ أَحْسَنتُمْ لِأَنفُسِكُمْ وَإِنْ أَسَأْتُمْ فَلَهَا فَإِذَا جَاء وَعْدُ الآخِرَةِ لِيَسُوؤُواْ وُجُوهَكُمْ وَلِيَدْخُلُواْ الْمَسْجِدَ كَمَا دَخَلُوهُ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ وَلِيُتَبِّرُواْ مَا عَلَوْاْ تَتْبِيراً"خاطبت اليهود والدليل واضح وليس هناك دافع لبيانه,وذكرت الآية موعد مجيء الإفساد الثاني"فَإِذَا جَاء وَعْدُ الآخِرَةِ " وفي هذه المرة سوف تسوء وجوهكم أيها اليهود,وسوف يدخل عبادنا المسجد الأقصى لان الحديث في السورة وسياقها هو المسجد الأقصى الذي بارك الله حوله,ودخولهم الثاني سوف يكون على نفس الوجه لدخولهم الأول أي منتصرون عليكم كما نصرهم الله الأول في الدخول الأول.
4.وأما مسألة التفريق بين اليهود و بين بني إسرائيل فهذا أمر أخر, فاليهود اليوم كما نعلم أكثرهم من يهود الخزر , وأما أحفاد بني إسرائيل فقد كانوا موجودين وقبل تأسيس دولة الخزر, والمؤرخون العرب والمسلمون ذكروا لنا وقائع تمت في تلك الحقبة وبينوا أن بني إسرائيل والذين أكثر ما كانوا في "دولة الأندلس" قد اتصلوا بدولة الخزر وعززوها بالمال والولد,وبعد أن تفرقوا بسبب القضاء على الأندلس ذهب جزء منهم إلى دولة الخزر واقاموا فيها وتزاوجوا وتخالطوا بأهل الخزر,وجزء منهم تفرقوا في الدول العربية وخاصة شمال إفريقيا, وخاصة المغرب والجزائر.
وهكذا أمدهم الله بالمال والبنين,فكثر بنو إسرائيل وإطلاق بني إسرائيل عليهم من باب المجاز وجزء من الحقيقة .


----------

